# Stampare pdf con piu' pagine per foglio

## luigi.malago

Ciao,

come da subject, volevo sapere come voi avete risolto questo problema.

per adesso da quello che ho capito/provato:

-openoffice non mi fa selezionare il numero di fogli per pagina quando esporto come pdf (comunque io vorrei poter passare da pdf a 1 pagina per foglio

a pdf a 2 pagine per foglio, quindi il tool per esportare da openoffice non sarebbe sufficiente)

-kpdf sembra avere un filtro per stampare piÃ¹ pagine per foglio. non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare

(ho installato psutils), forse mi manca qualche dipendenza di kde... ad ogni modo io uso gnome, e non vorrei usare kpdf

-ho provato cups-pdf, ma non sono riuscito a configurarlo correttamente.

(Non ho capito quando installa la stampante PDF printer che driver devo indicare)

ad ogni modo qualcosa genera...

```

luigi@tux /var/spool/cups-pdf/luigi $ ls

job_12-untitled_document.pdf

```

ma sembra un file corrotto... non riesco ad aprirlo.. 

non posso comunque impostare il numero di pagine per foglio.

Esiste una soluzione simile a pdf creator per windows, che si installa come stampante virtuale visibile da tutte le applicazioni e ha come

opzione il numero di pagine per foglio e la destinazione del file che verrÃ² creato?

grazie a tutti,

LuigiLast edited by luigi.malago on Thu Sep 29, 2005 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RobbaZ

Io nei casi piu' disperati facevo stampare il mio pdf su file impostando di stampare più pagine per foglio. A questo punto lanciavo 

```
ps2pdf file_appena_creato.ps
```

 ed ottenevo il mio pdf con n-pagine per foglio.

Se il fine invece è solo di stampare un pdf con più pagine sulla stessa facciata basta lanciare da linea di comando

```
lp -o number-up=#numero_pagine_per_facciata file.pdf
```

Se infine vuoi stampare più pagine per foglio e fare anche fronte e retro puoi lanciare in serie questi 2 comandi

```
lp -o outputorder=reverse -o page-set=even -o number-up=2 file.pdf

lp -o page-set=odd -o number-up=2 file.pdf
```

In questo caso ti stamperebbe il file.pdf con 2 pagine per facciata, fronte e retro  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## luigi.malago

aspetta... non ho capito bene.

allora tu crei un ps da qualsiasi programma e fin qui ci sono.

lo crei già dicendo che vuoi più pagine per foglio?

o piuttosto indichi il numero di pagine nella trasformazione da ps a pdf?

ciao

----------

## RobbaZ

Dunque... dipende un po' cosa serve esattamente a te... 

Se vuoi creare un pdf contenente più pagine in una allora crea il file postscript stampando su file e settando nelle opzioni avanzate di stampa del programma di voler avere più pagine per facciata. 

Sono i driver della tua stampante che dovrebbero permettertelo. Se nn lo permettessero controlla di avere i driver più adeguati per la tua stampante dando un'occhiata qui. Dopodichè puoi passare da file.ps a file.pdf invocando "ps2pdf".

In alternativa se vuoi solamente stampare il tuo pdf più pagine per foglio (non vuoi un altro file pdf con più pagine per foglio, ti basta la stampa) allora segui il secondo esempio e lancia "lpr" (anche qui per ulteriori informazioni guarda qui)

----------

## luigi.malago

la prima soluzione è quella che vorrei adottare.

 *RobbaZ wrote:*   

> Se vuoi creare un pdf contenente più pagine in una allora crea il file postscript stampando su file e settando nelle opzioni avanzate di stampa del programma di voler avere più pagine per facciata. 
> 
> Sono i driver della tua stampante che dovrebbero permettertelo. Se nn lo permettessero controlla di avere i driver più adeguati per la tua stampante dando un'occhiata qui. Dopodichè puoi passare da file.ps a file.pdf invocando "ps2pdf".
> 
> 

 

ecco il problema sono le opzioni di stampa che non le lo permettono.

ora provo a dare al link

grazie mille

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Una cosa però:

io non vorrei dipendere da una specifica stampante nel generare il ps.

Secondo me dovrebbe essere possibile generare il ps a più pagine per foglio indipendentemente dal tipo di stampante?

Sbaglio?

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Ok, via riga di comando ci sono riuscito!

passi:

1) stampo il file ps da quasiasi programma senza modificare alcuna opzione

2) creo un file ps patendo dal mio ps modiicando il numero di pagine per foglio

```

psnup -2 -d -l output.ps > output2.ps

```

3) trasformo il ps in pdf

```

ps2pdf output2.ps output.pdf

```

un'ultima domanda...

ma non esiste una stampante virtuale che gestisca queste opzioni in automatico[/post]? tipo pdf creator per windows?

spero di essere stato...

----------

## fabius

Segnalo anche i tool

```
*  app-text/pdftk

      Latest version available: 1.12

      Latest version installed: 1.12

      Size of downloaded files: 761 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk

      Description: A tool for manipulating PDF documents

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/pdfjam

      Latest version available: 1.10

      Latest version installed: 1.10

      Size of downloaded files: 50 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.warwick.ac.uk/go/pdfjam

      Description: pdfnup, pdfjoin and pdf90

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Sasdo

io uso gtklp, software che mi ha cambiato la vita... ti permette di selezionare mille mila opzioni con una comoda interfaccia grafica gtk.

permette sia la stampa su file che su stampanti.

in portage, la versione masked usa le gtk2, quella stable le gtk.

ciao!

----------

## luigi.malago

grazie fabius, relativamente a pdfjam:

se si ha un pdf (o lo si genera con una stampate virtuale o lo si esporta con openoffice ad esempio), si può passare direttamente 

alla versione con più pagine foglio con il comando

```
pdfnup --nup 2x1 input.pdf --outfile output.pdf

```

senza passare attraverso la creazione del file ps.

quindi i passaggi diventano:

creo il pdf senza particolare impostazioni per pagina, e poi con pdfnup dico come voglio trasformarlo...

con pdftk però non sono riuscito a trovare una opzione per fare ciò che voglio...

Luigi

----------

## fabius

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> con pdftk però non sono riuscito a trovare una opzione per fare ciò che voglio...

 

Ooops, effettivamente mi sono confuso un attimo: pdftk lo usavo per concatenare diversi file PDF  :Smile: 

----------

